# Brutus is home!



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Brutus came home today! I'm so thankful to have him back home. He looks just like Lucy in the face. And he's still such a sweet boy. I also brought home a doe with her doeling. Doe is 6 yrs old and her doeling is 5 months old.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

All three are gorgeous! Brutus is one you sold then bought back?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

SalteyLove said:


> All three are gorgeous! Brutus is one you sold then bought back?


Yes, Brutus was sold. But after losing both Electro and Lucy I contacted the person who bought him and let him know that if he ever wanted to sell him I would take him back. He had decided to get out of boers so offered me both him and the does.

He has settled in nicely back at home. He's best friends with Justice now.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is awesome, congrats, they are all nice.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well you have a HEALTHY herd of Beautiful red Boers! So glad Justice is home. And little 5 month.old looks like Lucy! ( in the pictures) very nice goats! Congrats!


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Beautiful! 💜 congrats!!! I have a Boer and Saanan mix buck that looks just like him...


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Aww! How sweet!


----------

